

Ask HN: benefits of being successful - stm

Hello everyone. As I face yet another Friday night hacking session, I find myself a little low on motivation.  I was hoping people could contribute their thoughts on what makes it all worth it in the end.
======
ABrandt
Enjoying what you do? I could go out tonight, but slaving away at my project
strangely sounds more appealing...

------
davidw
Maybe it's time for a break then. There may not be an 'end' with lots of money
and a princess and a pony. Taking a break might be a good way of recharging
your batteries and coming back to things fresh.

------
sharpn
Freedom.

------
MaysonL
Leverage over the future.

